# NETGEAR Router block TCP Packets outgoing



## mchiunda (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi, My NETGEAR ADSL Firewall Router DG834 is blocking out some out going packets meant for my ISP for downloading mails. I do not know. Here is the security alert log:
(TCP Packet - Source:192.168.0.10,35681 Destination:cmail1t.wadas.net,80 - [BLOCK] TCP Packet - Source:192.168.0.10,38662 Destination:cmail1t.wadas.net,80 - [BLOCK] TCP Packet - Source:192.168.0.10,49892 Destination:cmail1t.wadas.net,80 - [BLOCK] TCP Packet - Source:192.168.0.10,59456 Destination:cmail1t.wadas.net,80 - [BLOCK] TCP Packet - Source:192.168.0.10,58617 Destination:cmail1t.wadas.net,80 - [BLOCK] TCP Packet - Source:192.168.0.10,58218 Destination:cmail1t.wadas.net,80 - [BLOCK] TCP Packet - Source:192.168.0.10,47790 Destination:cmail1t.wadas.net,80 - [BLOCK])

Eth for internet is 192.168.0.10 and wadas.net is the ISP that host my mail s. You assistance is highly appreciated


----------



## pvo01 (Oct 10, 2008)

does your firewall setting is at block certain out going? set it to allow all out going.


----------

